# Drivers Need......................



## Xerxes (Oct 24, 2006)

hi

i would need to update my drivers and also want to do driver back up and here are my infos...

Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer	6.0.2800.1106 (IE 6.0 SP1)

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4A, 2000 MHz (5 x 400)
Motherboard Name	Compaq Presario 6217EA
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Brookdale-G i845G
System Memory	247 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Compaq (08/15/02)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (64 MB)
3D Accelerator	Intel Extreme Graphics
Monitor	Compaq TFT5015 (1226253117040)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801DB(M) ICH4(-M) - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage	
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	WDC WD600AB-60CBA1
Optical Drive	COMPAQ DVD-ROM GDR8160B (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
Optical Drive	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-240B (40x/12x/40x CD-RW)

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	8002 MB (1272 MB free)
D: (NTFS)	28394 MB (6783 MB free)
E: (NTFS)	12004 MB (7263 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Primary IP Address	217.164.25.220
Primary MAC Address	00-10-DC-69-8E-E9
Network Adapter	Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Network Adapter	WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (217.164.25.220)
Modem	Generic SoftK56

Peripherals	
Printer	hp psc 1200 series
Printer	Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB Device	ADSL USB MODEM WAN ADAPTER

Thank you for your patience


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Simply go to the makers site for each device and download the latest driver available for your system, I suggest giving each download it's own individual folder named obviously so in time you don't forget what each driver is for as some aren't named that clearly, so have folders marked say Video, LAN, Chipset etc, once you have them all then burn them to disk, or if you want to keep the latest drivers at all times then use a re-writable disk, thats what I do.
A tool very helpful in identifying your hardware and linking you to their site for drivers is Everest, clicking on each link in that will show you the options available and when you click on the drivers link it will take you to the makers driver page, you just navigate from there to identify your model and get your driver, repeat for each bit of hardware you have.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> hi
> 
> i would need to update my drivers and also want to do driver back up and here are my infos...
> Computer
> ...


*For all other drivers, the most convenient and simpliest way to update them in one go, is to go to this site.
This is "Drivers Headquarters", it is a site that has a complete library of drivers that are available. A scanner scans your computer and gives you a complete list of the 'outdated' drivers, and suggestions for updating them.
I have used this site many times and found it to be very reliable.
Try this and post back with the results.*


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for chipset driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...757&DwnldId=8178&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng

Go here for graphics driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...757&DwnldID=9033&strOSs=44&OSFullName=Windows XP Professional*&lang=eng


Go here for the rest of the drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=214953&lang=en

Download: Driver - Audio, Driver - Modem, Operating System - Enhancements and QFEs.

Order of installation:

Chipset driver
Graphics driver
Driver - Modem
Audio, Driver
Operating System - Enhancements and QFEs

Note: Reboot pc inbetween each driver installation


----------

